# Zombie F is fussing for me to post these



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

We attempted to take some pictures of our yard display tonight using the tripod. While they aren't great, our batteries died, and we'll have to attempt more shots another night. Here's a sample...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great Rachel. Love the obelisk.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The photos look fine. If your useing a standard 35mm camera that has manual setting (f stops), take a series of photos with one above and one below what the meter says. With automatic systems try to center the area with a medium lighting, not the darkest or the lightest. And above all when you take the film in to process it tell the people there that they are night photos with out a flash. Auto print machines have a problem with extreme situations with things being to bright or to dark. They like normal daylight stuff and try to print everything that way. If there is an operator there, tell them what you have and they might be able to help you get the photos you want. Try 400 speed film without a flash, make notes of what you did and do a experimental run through be for you do the real important photos.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sweet! Your pics look great Rachel. Nice job.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice stuff Rachel. I like the obelisk also. Another suggestion for good night photography is to always use a tripod.

Fussy? Zombie is fussy? He can't be, he let me join.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Rachel,

The Shadow/Highlight Adjustment in Photoshop can also be used to crank up the light in night photos. It increases the graininess but you can see more details.

Here's one of your pictures after adjustment. You've got a very creepy looking display.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

All I said was "Hey, you ought to post those on the forums for all to see". She'll never see any of our replies unless I fuss at her to come back again.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

wow!

that looks great!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, awsome display! Thanks for lightening it up Scarefx, it give us a chance to see how great it really is!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice! That's the kind of house I would've loved to see as a TOT.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Very Nice!, very haunted!with a touch of class. supper cool and then some.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

WOW! ScareFX, thanks for cleaning up that picture because Rachel your house/yard looks great!!!!!!!!!! I really hope you post some more when you have a chance. Have to agree with TipODeemin.....the kids are going to Love It!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

As nice as LED spots are for power consumption, nothing beats the good old fashioned floodlights! Very nice yard display..If I bought a new house, it would HAVE to look like that! (tombstones 365 days a year? well, maybe not..heheh).


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> As nice as LED spots are for power consumption, nothing beats the good old fashioned floodlights!


This is very true. I have a feeling in the future though, that LEDs will be brighter to the point of being a suitable replacement for floods. As neat as they are, they just don't come close to the brightness level yet.


----------

